# Side Airbag Igniter Fault = glovebox Airbag switch fault?



## merdujapon (May 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have had the dreaded airbag light problem for the past six weeks; I took it to a local garage who had a go at checking the yellow/purple airbag connection and managed to clear the fault for around a day. However, recently the airbag fault has gone from "sporadic" to "static" - meaning it just won't go away; it comes back on after the fault code is cleared with a VAGCOM reader :-(

The fault code in full is the following:

01218 - 032 KWP1281
Side Airbag Igniter: Passenger Side (N200)

Static - value of resistance too great

We have taken the seat up and disconnected and reconnected the plug numerous times in an attempt to clear the resistance (as from what I understand the plugs are gold and should not tarnish). What astonishes me is that I can't find a new connector for this anywhere.

One other thing I'd like to ask: the airbag switch in the glovebox - should it have a satisfying click when switched off and on? Because mine does not! I have tried isolating the side airbag igniter problem by seeing if the problem re-emerges when the glovebox switch is turned off. The airbag off light (near the gearknob) comes on, but the fault reappears either way even after clearing with VAGCOM after a few seconds. This is driving me insane! What can I do to prevent forced male-pattern baldness? Thank you!


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

merdujapon said:
 

> Hi guys,
> 
> I have had the dreaded airbag light problem for the past six weeks; I took it to a local garage who had a go at checking the yellow/purple airbag connection and managed to clear the fault for around a day. However, recently the airbag fault has gone from "sporadic" to "static" - meaning it just won't go away; it comes back on after the fault code is cleared with a VAGCOM reader :-(
> 
> ...


I've read some people do away with the plug altogether and just solder the wires together then cover with heatshrink.

Obviously if u gonna try this yourself make sure you do it with the battery disconnected from the car or get it done by a pro


----------



## merdujapon (May 13, 2012)

thanks! so, it is likely to be a plug problem? Does the fact that the warning light still comes on even after isolating the airbag circuit by switching it off in the glovebox?

I'm hoping its not an ECU problem - sometimes the error code is "sporadic" but then it is "static" and cannot be removed. ECUs for airbags are expensive aren't they!? 

Is there a how-to for the plug bypass by any chance? or is it simply a snip and solder? I bought a 4.7 ohm resistor today to see if that stops the problem (like what someone did here for fitting non-standard seats) but i think that might stop the airbag from working? but i digress.

any more ideas perhaps? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I've had this error a few times on golfs and a4's, all i've ever done is take the passanger seat out and cut off the yellow plug then solder the corresponding wires together. So far this has worked with no come backs 

Shak


----------



## merdujapon (May 13, 2012)

okay! so... just to be certain, which wires go together? From what I recall there are three wires that go into the plug (white, blue and brown (earth))? Just keep them together (w to w, bl to bl, br to br) like the below?










this was taken from aftermarket seat-install thread! (i think the resistor is jimmied in there to stop the airbag light going off on a non OEM light).


----------



## hcromwell3 (Apr 8, 2013)

can i have please have the resistor band colors or the actual resistor used to do that trick. it would be very usefull for what i am doing. please and thank you


----------



## hcromwell3 (Apr 8, 2013)

what year is the vehicle?


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

I also have the airbag light in and on vagcom same error.

Any help to fix these?


----------

